# Kribensis in a planted tank?



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

I am thinking of buying a pair of kribensis. Uncertain if wise since Homer_Simpson stated his tore up his Hygro sunset. 

Does anybody else have kribensis in a planted tank? What is the result?


----------



## Homer_Simpson (May 10, 2007)

Hilde said:


> I am thinking of buying a pair of kribensis. Uncertain if wise since Homer_Simpson stated his tore up his Hygro sunset.
> 
> Does anybody else have kribensis in a planted tank? What is the result?


Lol, it was not just Sunset Hygro . They also love biting the tips off my stargrass and spitting the bits out. The stargrass grows so fast so it is no a huge issue. But the bits they spit out litter the tank and it is a PITA always having to net the bits out. Also, anytime that I plant new plants they try and yank them out. The only reason that I still have plants is because I have so many plants that grow so fast and they appear confused. The plants grow faster than they can target them and they cannot target all of them at once. 

I would advise against getting them. The only reason that I got them is because listened to a petstore clerk(against my better judgement) who told be the Kribensis were 100% planted tank compatible.


----------



## Florida_Larry (Jan 19, 2009)

a number of years ago, i went planted for the first time and also found a pair of Kirbs, Loved the fish, loved the plants. 

Readers Digest Version:....Kirbs where very hard on the plants. Swore i would never get a Kirb again.... Still like them, just like plants more.


----------



## Trallen44 (Dec 10, 2008)

I guess I will be the oddball here. I haven't had a problem with kribs in a planted tank at all. Maybe mine are just special, or they are afraid of the white water ride they would get for tearing up my plants. LOL


----------



## Homer_Simpson (May 10, 2007)

Trallen44 said:


> I guess I will be the oddball here. I haven't had a problem with kribs in a planted tank at all. Maybe mine are just special, or they are afraid of the white water ride they would get for tearing up my plants. LOL



Lol, it is probably a personality/temperment issue. I know that personality and temperment are human concepts but having kept aquarium fish for 10 years, it never ceases to amaze me how the same fish in different tanks all behave differntly(some are more passive, others more aggressive, some hide more, others are more active) Kribs may or may not bother plants, but IMHO, it is a 50/50% chance they will and is a hit and miss. I woud not risk it unless your petstore allows you to return the Kribs for a refund if they prove problematic.


----------



## Trallen44 (Dec 10, 2008)

Homer_Simpson said:


> Lol, it is probably a personality/temperment issue. I know that personality and temperment are human concepts but having kept aquarium fish for 10 years, it never ceases to amaze me how the same fish in different tanks all behave differntly(some are more passive, others more aggressive, some hide more, others are more active) Kribs may or may not bother plants, but IMHO, it is a 50/50% chance they will and is a hit and miss. I woud not risk it unless your petstore allows you to return the Kribs for a refund if they prove problematic.


I agree with that! I know I hear things fish have done and I don't see it in mine. I guess I have just been lucky for the most part. I am aclimating a new pair of kribs at the moment, but they will be in a spawning tank not a fully planted tank.


----------



## Axelrodi202 (Jul 29, 2008)

What about _P. taeniatus_?


----------



## JSCOOK (Jan 7, 2008)

I have 3 pairs of fully grwon Kribs in a densely planted 90g ... absolutely no problems here at all, and have even spawned a number of times right on the leafs of a large sword plant.


----------



## Voozle (Mar 22, 2009)

I also haven't had any visible problems with my kribensis pair in my planted 29 gallon tank. I've seen them get pretty aggressive with some algae, and I don't suppose I'd notice if they were nibbling the wisteria, but otherwise they've never shown any interest in eating the plants.


----------



## brion0 (Sep 28, 2008)

Have a pair in my 55. Havent had any problems.


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

I have decide on apistogrammy cacatuoides. For the Kribensis are very common at the LFS. I want something that is not common at the LFS. Otherwise I will end up having to cull some fish due to lack of space.

The stories I have been reading remind me of a betta I had. He was a 1 of a kind. Had him in a 20 gallon long tank with guppies. He didn't bother any of them. When he died he was replaced with another betta which ate all of the guppies up, so I was told those I gave the tank to. Similarly you see most kribensis don't bother the plants but there are the exceptions.

The breeder told me I have to have more plants before I get a pair so I must wait for my plants to grow.


----------



## Tex Gal (Mar 28, 2008)

The only problem I had with Kribs in my 125g where that they bred like rabbits. I had to finally get rid of them. They were such good parents my tank was looking like the LFS krib tank! (It was fun to watch them take the fry around the tank to graze. It was worth it.)


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 11, 2017)

I have a pair and just found 2nd set of fry


----------

